
Show HN: KickPaper – Reliable football transfer news - expresskev
https://kickpaper.com
======
expresskev
Hi,

I made this little side project. not perfect yet, a little like techmeme but
for football news (with a focus on transfers).

It aggregates articles from newspapers and blogs then groups them so you can
focus on a core set of headlines. It ranks the articles in terms of importance
and filters out the rumours with few or poor sources.

so now you can weed out the dodgy rumours - hope people find it useful :)

(uses StanfordNERTagger and scipy Hierarchical clustering in case anyone's
interested)

